# Error Message



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Bought a movie" The Castle" tried to burn using DvdFab, Win 8.1 am getting a message "cannot play", but thing else, any help appreciated.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

What exactly have you tried to do ie rip the movie then burn it to a disc.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Commercial DVD movies have _Macrovision_ Copy protection on them. Keeping you from copying them and burning them to a disc. 
What is the make and model# of your DVD Burner? What type of DVD disc did you try to burn the movie with? Was it a *DVD-+R* or an *RW*? *RW'*s are harder to work with. Once recording has finished with a DVD/RW disc, you have to* Finalize* the disc before ejecting, if you do not, it will not play in any other player. 
Also, what _Brand _of disc did you use? Some burners do not like some brands. Check with the manufacturer to see what brands they support. Also, some burners prefer *-R* discs over* +R* discs, it depends on the manufacturer. I have always had the best luck with *Sony DVD-R* discs. 
DVD Fab is supposed to block the Macrovision protection but it may not, it depends on the disc. Basically, you should buy this movie if you want a copy of it or stream if live from Netflix, Amazon etc.


----------

